# Hp Touch Pad Withandroid 2.2.1



## elchupe44 (Nov 29, 2011)

Team please help. I had purchase a 32GB HP Touchpad which already came witb android. What suck is that with this test unit i have no access to the market place nor i can download any apps. I have tryed to contact hp n they bave only giving me the run around. Please help. Im not the best computer sabby.

Thanks


----------

